# Dog's Ribs Pertruding out



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

So I'm not sure if this is normal or not but on my 8 month old Riley his left side rib cage pertrudes out way farther than the right side. I actually just noticed it today. I mean, I have always noticed his rib cage. Okay, not the rib cage but the natural curves. Like if you took a picture of it from above him you would notice. Maybe I am just paranoid because I really sat and looked at it today. I ran my hands over it and pushed on it and stuff and it didn't bother him. I am going to post a picture from the top later. My batter in my camera is dead so I've got to get some new ones. By the way, he is not underweight or anything. He's 70 pounds if not bigger, he's not fat though. I guess if I had to describe the way it looks it's as if it looks pregnant on one side. Not hugely but it's noticeable if you look.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Any advice anyone?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I've never heard of this situation. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

No idea. Post the pics when you get your batteries.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have him x-rayed. There is a thing called lumbosacral transitional vertebrea.
Here is a link to some information about it:
Lumbosacral transitional vertebrae

This doesnt mean he has this, just a thought. You would want to know if this is the case.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Had he just eaten or tanked up on water? Think when our dogs are 'full' the ribs seem to loose their prominance cause of all the food. And I believe their stomach is on right...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Heagler870 said:


> Any advice anyone?


waiting for photos....


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been at the vet because I siked myself out worrying about him and became paranoid because I was thinking it could have been bloat. Well, they did x-rays and he was full of food! I just cleaned my house last night and left the dogs here for about 1 hour while I took my fiancée to work and get a couple of groceries. The vet was like was there anything left out and I said no because I had cleaned the place spotless just last night. I told them it was probably cat litter he got into but then on the drive back home I thought it couldn't have been that because there was no access to it! I shut the doors to the cat litter before I had left and they were left shut when I got home. Well I did a walk through of the house and my fiancée left the dog food kibble out on the floor this morning! So, when I went to drop him off at to work he had a feast on kibble. The vet gave him this shot to make him throw up and he was so full he couldn't throw up. She said the the pressure on the valve to make him throw up was too great. So she gave him a shot of something that will make him poop it out quicker and I have to give him another shot at midnight. I am really upset about this and I feel like it's my fault. I know it is partially my fault for not noticing the huge bag of kibble on the floor but it's always kept on my fiancées side of the bed on a desk. Joe never put it up on the desk. Oh well, I'm just glad he's going to be okay. 

Oh, and I never posted a picture because I didn't get back on after my last post and then I went to the vet. Plus, I can't find my sandisk memory card.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad you get it figured out. Poor boy, he must be stuffed.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Those dogs just don't know when to stop eating!!

I am glad to hear that he will be ok.

My dogs got into a bag of kibble too when Jackson was just a little pup. They both ate so much and were so fat in the waist it looked really bad! I had to deal with diarrhea for about 3 days until it all passed through and their systems got back on schedule. So be careful, you might want to let him out multiple times per night to avoid messes in the house. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Had he just eaten or tanked up on water? Think when our dogs are 'full' the ribs seem to loose their prominance cause of all the food. And I believe their stomach is on right...


HEY, don't I get any credit! I figured it out before the vet visit!! :wild::wub::wild:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad to hear he's ok.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> HEY, don't I get any credit! I figured it out before the vet visit!! :wild::wub::wild:


Okay, so you get credit! Lol, but I didn't see the post until after I got back. He ate so much it's more than noticeable. It's still really hard. I got to see the xray and it was crazy full. He ate more than I ever could fathom of eating. Now I'm patiently waiting for him to poop.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> HEY, don't I get any credit! I figured it out before the vet visit!! :wild::wub::wild:


 
LOL I was just thinking that. I would have never knew that.....we need a bow smilie on here.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought a rubber-maid container to hold the food. Cost me about $30 and my GSD can't get into it (I am sure if she REALLY wanted too, she probably could). It holds up to 36 pounds and at least it would hold her off for a lot longer than a paper bag the food came in.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

This is not quite exactly on topic but, does anyone know if a dog can bloat from just over-eating like this, or do they have to be running around after eating? It does have to do with having a full stomach right? Should the OP be careful for a while about running/exercise until he goes back to "normal"??


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

He's pretty much back to normal now. He's crapped it all out! lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PupperLove said:


> This is not quite exactly on topic but, does anyone know if a dog can bloat from just over-eating like this, or do they have to be running around after eating? It does have to do with having a full stomach right? Should the OP be careful for a while about running/exercise until he goes back to "normal"??


In my opinion, bloat is genetic. I think it's a structural internal weakness in some lines of dogs. Why it usually shows up in older dogs.

They say it can happen with too big of a meal, so better to feed 2 smaller meals a day to our dogs.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Heagler870 said:


> He's pretty much back to normal now. He's crapped it all out! lol


Make the guy who left the bag of food out clean that up.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kudos to you for taking him to the vet right away and having the proper diagnostics done - great job!

As a side note, re: lumbosacral transitional vertebrea, that effects where the lumbar region and and the sacral region meet. That won't effect the ribcage significantly. Might have some compensating factors, but the regions really are totally unrelated.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad to hear he is okay. I would invest in a container to hold the dog food in. A rubbermaid tote or something similar that closes tight so they cant help them selves to the food. I have one that I bought at the pet store. I dont use it any more since I switched to raw. She cant open the refrigerator door to get to it. LOL


----------

